# Planning a new project - Pleurothallids + emersed aquatic plants...



## ghostmantis (Aug 10, 2011)

So I have been toying with this oddball idea of a new plant-only tank for some miniature Pleurothallid species (Pleurothallis alata, grobyi, Stelis species) and some emersed aquatic plants (mosses, maybe Utricularia graminifolia, Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'). I'm planning on using a Do! Aqua Mini M. Substrate will be ADA Aqua Soil.

I have few questions...
What lighting would be best for the plants in question? Is an LED fixture my best option?
What other miniature orchids species would do well on "wetter" side (I would prefer they be relatively hardy). 
And lastly, because this is an emersed set up, humidity levels will need to be kept HIGH. I was wondering what options I have for holding in humidity. I would prefer not to use saran wrap as this is a permanent set up and I'm sure the orchids would not appreciate a complete lack of air movement.

Thanks!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i don't know about the first 2 questions, but for the last one, get a glass top maybe with vents, if your need it, and get some internal circulation fans. this is how you make one. DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

You could bloom the Pleuros with T5 or maybe even T8's along with a good LED set up. Talk to Todd. He'll fix you up with the lights. 

Jewel Orchids do well in moist conditions. Look into the genus Cyclopogon for some New World jewels. Also, other I-W growing Pleurothallids would probably do well too. Look into Scaphosepalum, Restrepia, Lepanthes for a start.


----------



## ghostmantis (Aug 10, 2011)

I should have mentioned for lighting purposes the dimensions of this tank (14"x8.5"x10").
I'm researching those orchids now. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Three mini orchids that I have that are constantly wet are Masdevallia bucculenta, Masdevallia erinacea, and Dryadella zebrina.

Watch out for Hemianthus in a small tank, it will take things over if it's happy.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Are you talking about growing ALL the plants in Aquasoil? I love the stuff, but I only use it for heavy root feeding species of semi-aquatics, haven't done more than occassionally mix in extra for terrestrials like jewel orchids. If you have it as the bottom substrate and the semi-aquatics growing out of that I imagine it'd be fine but it's really heavy for most of the true terrestrials which need lots of drainage and air around the roots when in high humidity - I have a number of jewel orchids including Cyclopogon and I would not plant any of them in aquasoil.

I think with the mounted orchids you could easily have a range in semi-aquatic plants in there with them. There are a nice selection of semi-aquatic mosses (just stay away from Fiddens fontanus and weeping moss - they are both truly aquatic), Riccia (a liverwort technically, often sold as a moss but if the light and humidity are high enough it goes everywhere), there are a few different semi-aquatic untricularia you can use and you can probably use a few of the terrestrial ones (I grow many of mine wet enough that soggy aquasoil they'd probably like but I've not actively tried), I'd also recommend some smaller ferns like mini bolbitus or young java ferns (I have a very tiny little variety of it, but it's super rare so using slow growing babies may be the better way to go). There are also some very nice little cryptocorynes you can use (they LOVE aquasoil!), and some smaller hydrocotyles, and some of the Marsilea (though they may get leggy and I'm trying to remember a species that doesn't). I am also a fan of the tiny Anubias such as Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' for itty bitty (and it can be mounted just like the orchids) but A. barteri ranges in sizes to leaves all the way to dinner plates, so there is a variety to fit your needs. There are things like dwarf chain swords and tiny hairgrasses that can also be cool, and you can also try for some of the smaller sword plants if you have higher light.

I could ramble for a while actually, but you may want to look into the Plantfinder at Aquatic Plant Central (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php).


----------



## ghostmantis (Aug 10, 2011)

No, ha ha. The orchids will all be mounted on wood. I've already purchased a few choice pieces of the branchy driftwood you see used in ADA style tanks specifically for this purpose (expensive wood...). I've always thought those would look great with epiphytes mounted on them. I've pretty much narrowed my aquatic/semi aquatic plant list down to UG, Anubis nana 'petite' and flame moss (never seen it grown emersed but it's semi aquatic and looks cool as hell submersed). Dwarf chain swords might be cool too but I don't want to worry about the runners get tangled up with other plants. I already learned that lesson trying to grow HC and dwarf chain swords in the same aqaurium.
You really have me intrigued with these tiny java ferns though


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Of course it's expensive, it's ADA 

Flame moss hasn't looked nearly as cool for me when I tried to grow it emersed, much like stringy moss, but you may be ok with the look... found a pic online from someone else who grew it: http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab358/Brian-Seccombe/2010-02-24-Emersed-05-FlameMoss.jpg. To me it just looked like really stringy upright moss in need of a trim.

Haha, many people are intrigued sadly! Thought I lost it for a bit, but it's still going... just have to get it going faster. I may have some for you in about... 2 years? (Not being totally sarcastic on that one sadly). I've had baby needle leaf stay pretty small for me emersed even on aquasoil, but after a year they are finally getting their little legs (rhizomes?) under themselves and throwing out longer leaves - 8in is the longest, and it's not even the width of a pencil. Still pretty tiny  I'm loving it in tanks, but I'm not sure if it's the right length for you, like the mini bolbitus would be (which is only about 3-4in tall for me).

It's having fun with the little _Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_ running around underneath it. Let me see if I can get a pic of some of the stuff....


----------



## ghostmantis (Aug 10, 2011)

So I decided to purchase a Do!Aqua 12" cube, since I want a little more vertical space to work with, and a cheap-o LED light by "Beamworks" off of Ebay (anyone used these?).

So the orchids I have acquired/expecting for the project are:
Pleurothallis alata
A questionable Pleurothallis grobyi
Pleurothallis sertularioides
Trichosalpinx dirhamphis

Considering:
Dryadella zebrina (mentioned by flyingSquirrel)
Dryadella cristata (anyone have first hand with this species in the vivarium?)

From what I can gather, these orchids have somewhat similar care requirements. Will the LED lighting be sufficient?


----------

